# The Mew event.



## Chopsuey

So according to The Escapist, there will be a Wi-Fi Event for HeartGold and SoulSilver, from today to the end of October. The Event will give you a Mew. Happy Mew-getting. [/failiureasareporter]

EDIT: APOLOGIES FOR MISTAKE. MY MIND WAS ON SOME OTHER SUBJECT OR SOMETHING. Dammit, this is what I mean by '[/failiureasareporter]'.


----------



## Missile

Wait...isn't the Giovanni battle triggered by a Celebi? Serebii stated that the Mew has no importance to the game's plot, and it's just a Wi-Fi gift. Then again, Serebii can't always be trusted, but niether can a few other informational Pokemon fansites. And even the official Pokemon site says nothing about the Mew triggering a battle between Giovanni and the protanagist. 

That aside, I'm downloading the Mew right now, and I'm soft-reseting for a shiny Mew. Screw that, it can't happen.


----------



## surskitty

This mew does nothing.



Mini Moonwalker said:


> That aside, I'm downloading the Mew right now, and I'm soft-reseting for a shiny Mew.


Have fun with that; it is physically impossible for you to get a shiny event Mew.  If it generates a shiny, it will regenerate it until it's not shiny.



Eh, it's a better event than what they announced today in Japan: a kumashun that knows Surf, Strength, and Cut.


----------



## Autumn

I downloaded the Mew this morning omfg. I've been waiting seven years for the opportunity to get a legit Mew and finally.

also it boosted my Platinum Pokédex to 491. I really hope they announce the Celebi event in the near future.


----------



## Missile

James said:


> Have fun with that; it is physically impossible for you to get a shiny event Mew.  If it generates a shiny, it will regenerate it until it's not shiny.


_You have got to be kidding me._ Well, there goes half my day. Bah, oh well. Hopefully the Mew I get has a good nature at least.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

somebody get a pkm of this mew for me, for when I refind my DS.


----------



## Green

Is it able to be nicknamed or is it a wonder card event?


----------



## Cloudsong

It's a wonder card event. Still excited by getting it though!!!! It's so cute x3


----------



## Murkrow

Whoo, the fact that I had Mew's Pokédex data on my Diamond but didn't actually have a Mew that could get me it again was what was keeping me from restarting it.

/downloads two of them


----------



## hopeandjoy

Mew~

Favorite Pokémon legit get!

...But I'm still stuck in Lance's room. Oh, well. I still downloaded it.


----------



## Enkoe

MEEEEW

I WANT ONE D:

My friend will get one then transfer the card to me ~ I LOVE MY FRIEND


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Gonna get this as soon as I can. Is this only for HG/SS? If it is, I can only get two, but  if it's also for platinum, I could get a third.
(Sadface no SRing for a shiny.)


----------



## Missile

FallOut Blade said:


> Gonna get this as soon as I can. Is this only for HG/SS? If it is, I can only get two, but  if it's also for platinum, I could get a third.
> (Sadface no SRing for a shiny.)


The official Pokémon site stated that it's only for Heart Gold and Soul Silver. Meaning that you can get two Mews, and I can only get one.


----------



## Coloursfall

me and my little sister both got ours today. she promptly taught it every awesome TM she could. x3c


----------



## Spoon

I recieved one for both HG and SS. Neither Mew has a particularly helpful nature, but it's great to finally fill that empty slot in my Pokédex. :D


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I got one. Now begins the process to teach one Me First, Metronome, Transform and another good move. This mew can now use any move in existence.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

can you still get metronome on them? it's not tutor anymore.


----------



## Coloursfall

sreservoir said:


> can you still get metronome on them? it's not tutor anymore.


...Mew learns Metronome naturally? Level 20.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

yep, and Me First by 70(I think). I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hrml.

then baton pass!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I was kinda thinking Psychic, but I don't know. I'm definetly saving one for B/W.


----------



## hyphen

I have no Wi fi. ;-;


----------



## Rai-CH

I'll probably download mine tomorrow, my dad's gone out and I have no idea how to connect my DS to the new Wireless Router in my house. Last time I attempted to connect it, I somehow disconnected all the other systems using the wireless :(

Can the Mew be nicknamed?


----------



## Missile

Rai-CH said:


> Can the Mew be nicknamed?


Nope. It's a Wonder Card Mew, so it sadly cannot be nicknamed. It has an OT of FAL2010, therefore not allowing you to nickname the Mew.


----------



## Enkoe

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Nope. It's a Wonder Card Mew, so it sadly cannot be nicknamed. It has an OT of FAL2010, therefore not allowing you to nickname the Mew.


*shoots Game Freak*

Well there goes my cute lil' Snowfoot the Mew. D:<


----------



## Cloudsong

Evilness..I wanted to nickname mine >.< But..I guess if nothing else it helps find hacked ones easier xD? Except for those very lucky people who had gotten an old sea chart way back in GBA days and caught and nicknamed a mew and then migrated it o.o Lucky evil people >:(


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Gamefreak does a lot of anoying things (like getting rid of focus punch *coughjerkscough*), but they (and nintendo) Did create pokemon...

I was going to nickname my mew Epic. (T-T)


----------



## Rai-CH

Mini Moonwalker said:


> Nope. It's a Wonder Card Mew, so it sadly cannot be nicknamed. It has an OT of FAL2010, therefore not allowing you to nickname the Mew.


Damn, I was looking forward to giving my Mew a cute name :<


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Event pokémon can probably be nicknamed if the wonder card gives you an item to _access_ the pokémon, which means you catch it as normal. If the download is the pokémon itself then it will never be nicknameable.

Additionally, whoever said their friend was sharing their wonder card: I would be very, very surprised if that actually worked. iirc the only shareable wonder card so far was rotom's secret key back when Platinum was first released. As far as I know, most direct pokémon downloads can't be shared. You need to download it yourself.

Will probably download one later this weekend when I'm not busy. Not terribly useful and I already got the Japanese equivalents* (and a bunch of other mew from other events), but just for the sake of completeness. Meh.

*fyi, in Japan they did the event twice, once for HGSS and once for DPPtHGSS. If they do the same internationally, those of you with older fourth-gen games should be able to get it again.


----------



## Adriane

Kratos Aurion said:


> Additionally, whoever said their friend was sharing their wonder card: I would be very, very surprised if that actually worked. iirc the only shareable wonder card so far was rotom's secret key back when Platinum was first released. As far as I know, most direct pokémon downloads can't be shared. You need to download it yourself.


That most certainly wasn't. My sister tried sharing hers with me when I restarted Pt, didn't work.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Yes it was...? I got the Japanese secret key and shared it with my English Platinum when I got that. Inter-language, even.


----------



## surskitty

The Japanese version of the Secret Key is sharable; the English version isn't.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Ah, that would be it, then. I thought I'd remembered something about a secret key that wasn't shareable, but I also thought I remembered them doing it twice per language and maybe only the second wasn't. Hm.

So yeah, I don't think anyone's getting any mew from their friends.


----------



## Esmer

I just despise events

GIVE US A CODE INSTEAD OF SOME STUPID WIRELESS WHATEVER
...Like the Manaphy of Ranger 2.

Some people don't even have wi-fi.


----------



## surskitty

Go to a McDonalds, then.


----------



## Lili

FUCK YES I JUST GOT A MEW

I don't care if you can't nickname it, I still call it Kitty when I'm refering to it anyway.


----------



## Zhorken

James said:


> The Japanese version of the Secret Key is sharable; the English version isn't.


Don't pretty much all events go this way?


Yeah, I got the Mew for dex completion, but I don't really care about a Pokémon stuck without a name.  I'd rather just cheat myself up a Mew.  These events suck. >:(


----------



## Green

Which is why I'm not looking forward to the meloetta event. >[


----------



## Spoon

Isn't possible to nickname to Mew if someone miraculously has the same ID number as Mew's ID number?


----------



## Green

And the same name and the same hidden ID.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

ID, Secret ID, and Name. If the names are the same that's a one-in-4294836225 chance.

EDIT: Partly ninja'd.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it's 4294967296. you can have an id of 0.


----------



## Mustardear

It seems so unnecessary of them to only have the Mew event for HG/SS. Give the other players a chance Game Freak!

OK, I have HG I'm just being greedy. I got a great Mew, after many hours of soft resetting.


----------



## Mewtwo

Bah. I don't have HG/SS yet :'(


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Kratos Aurion said:


> *fyi, in Japan they did the event twice, once for HGSS and once for DPPtHGSS. If they do the same internationally, those of you with older fourth-gen games should be able to get it again.


----------



## Noctowl

I don't have wifi that works with my ds. =/ Maybe I'll go somewhere where there's a hotspot...but I dunno.


----------



## Butterfree

...why are people being all "WAAH GAME FREAK SUCKS" over something as utterly trivial as not being able to nickname an event Pokémon? If you really want to call it something else in your head, nothing's stopping you. And it's (probably) not as if you have an army of Mew you need to distinguish between.

Anyway, I'm training my Mew right now (along with the Surfing Pikachu I got from my Pokéwalker the other day, finally). Really looking forward to taking it to the fifth generation where I can go completely wild with teaching it TMs. :D


----------



## Green

I just like nicknaming my pokemon. Makes them feel more unique.


----------

